# Help, filling bowl blank voids



## Sirfishalot (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm wanting to turn this silver maple blank that has a large though void in it. Hopefully an opportunity to use some of the turquoise InLace I bought that been sitting on the shelf. Since the void is through should I use A thick CA to stabilize the middle and then follow with epoxy with the Inlace towards the surface? What about prep- jus t shot of compressed air to clean prior?

Thanks,
JayT


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 10, 2016)

i'm not a turner but from what i see on here, that is an explosion waiting to happen. i'm not sure any amount of glue, resin or filler will keep that together. i've never seen such, but a full on bowtie 90 degrees to that crack would make for an interesting piece

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2016)

That looks like a lot of void. I have filled many but not quite that big. Maybe if it was filled with alumilite and cast. I would think ca and tourquiose wouldn't fill that much. It I'll like the pros weight in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2016)

That looks like a bark inclusion from a crotch that grew together, it never was solid and never will be. No way I would try to solidify that and turn it, just too dangerous and not worth the risk imo. You might be successful but is it really worth the risk? I have seen @DKMD or @barry richardson bowtie some things like this and then turn them but I don't know if they where this bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 10, 2016)

Yea, as Greg said looks like a bark inclusion. You might be able to flood it with epoxy that would hold, but maybe not. Looks like one of those pieces that you have to ask yourself, "is it worth the hassle?" does it have sentimental value? otherwise I would find another piece of wood...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd probably pass on turning it for a bowl... too much risk with the bark going all the way through. I can think of a couple of things that might work, but I don't think any of them are worth the risk.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 10, 2016)

Life is too short to turn crappy wood. Just sayin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Dec 10, 2016)

I _do _turn lots of "interesting" blanks ( check my pics). That being said, I would *pass* on this one. Even if you could get the epoxy into it-- you wouldn't know until it was too late--don't think it will hold together.
Looks to be a big bark inclusion, there won't be enough matrix to keep it from flying apart & this one _won't warn _you before it does. (In my personal file of "been there, done that, got lucky).
CA is a good thought, but imho better in *smaller* voids--as it's brittle when cured,

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 10, 2016)

Jay, if that were my piece of wood, and was serious about taking it to completion, my first project would be to true it round on the bandsaw. Next step would be to figure out how thick it would finish at. Mark the thickness on the top, then drill and glue in some dowel rods across those voids/cracks on both sides about 3/4" from the top trying to keep the hole being drilled within the pencil line. That will aid in stabilizing the blank. Mount it and rough turn it to shape with a tenon. You could also use a large glue block if it crosses the crack to help support it at the tenon. You turn that off when done anyway.
Anyway, after it's rough turned to about 3/4" thick walls and bottom, look closely and choose where you think you need more dowels. Drill more holes, insert the dowels, cut them at the bowl edge inside and out, and then turn within 1/8" of the thickness you choose.
Now you can fill the voids as needed with filler of choice. Put back on the lathe and finish the form.
If you would like to see this process, go to Youtube, put in Chas Thornhill, and look for his "Elm Bowl with Dowels." I wouldn't use metal as he did because it doesn't glue in very well, but the wood dowels work just fine. I've done about 5-6 forms so far this way, and lost one because I used a couple copper rods. One slid out some and caused a catch that broke the tenon off the bottom causing a funnel, plus the 1/4"x 4"rod now had a point a pencil would be proud of and nearly hit me. Not good using metal, but wood is good, and better if you can make your own dowels from the same species.
Crappy wood usually has the most character. It's not bad if you think about how to overcome the defects. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm with the other guys when they say it's too scary to turn. That could be one big accident waiting to happen...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 11, 2016)

Here is a short (3.5 minute) video of a similar bowl.
Hope you have better luck with yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2016)

Mike Mills said:


> Here is a short (3.5 minute) video of a similar bowl.
> Hope you have better luck with yours.


And that is exactly why I said I would pass on the above blank, just not worth the risk imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 11, 2016)

Depends how much turning experience you have. Even if you've already got a few dents in your head already like the guy in the video I'd say don't do it.
Thanks for being smart enough to ask before trying to turn a very sketchy piece of wood like this!

I've been turnin heavily for almost 17 years & I personally would cut the blank up into smaller pieces or at least put it on a shelf for a long while & think about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Dec 11, 2016)

Im not an experienced turner by no means and I know well enough to listen. Thanks guys.
I've got a lot more pieces of the same wood that I could use for the intended purpose, which was a lid for bottom part of the bowl.
This piece will get cut into some other type blanks minus the inclusion.

JayT

btw, here's what the other piece is looking like:

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Dearlw (Dec 12, 2016)

That video is exactly why if your lathe is equipped with a guard why would you not use it????


----------

